# Hot Lunch service



## dreed3 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi

I have this idea...and it might be crazy, but I am wondering if anyone can shed any light on this for me.

My idea is to offer a hot lunch delivery service. Good home cooked meals that I could make and deliver to places of business or sell like a "hot dog cart".

I recently lost my job managing a bank after 4 yrs of being there...no warnings, no signs, no severence, no nothing. Thanks for your help, but its time to go! Needless to say I was shocked...and still am 3 weeks later.

So, I've gone to the local Art Institute and enrolled in culinary school- I had been thinking about going part time anyways, but now (as long as the financial planning meeting goes well tomorrow) I'll go fulltime. Food is my passion, plain and simple...but back to my idea.

This summer, my church had me "cater" a summer speaker series. I use "cater" lightly bc i wasnt paid, nor was it anything official. The leadership approached me about cooking once a week for 75 ppl on a $250 budget. No real dietary restrictions, no guidlelines, just cook us a meal bc last yr we had pizza hut, subway and hot dogs. I had never done a group that big before, but took on the challenge. I learned more and more every week...what worked well what didnt, what my crowd liked as well. 

So, now that I am out of a job, a friend suggested I cook meals and bring them to the hospital for her and her coworkers bc they work 3rd shift and no one delivers at 11pm! I dont think I would do this every night, but once a week, maybe twice a week.

My question is, do I need to do anything "legally" for this? I'm not in it to make a fortune, just cover my food costs and gas and you know. I'm not doing it for free, but like i said, like $5 or $6 a plate kind of thing.

I just dont want to find any trouble in doing it. Or maybe I just make it, and take it to my friend, and she can do what she wants with them. That way, she is "giving" her friends dinner and thats all. When I worked at the bank, I brought my friends leftover dinner from the night before all the time...when i tried something new or when i was really proud of a dinner or if it was a specialty.


ANY THOUGHTS OR FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT...

PS- i'm in North Carolina if that matters


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What you are discribing is a business. 
If you've not had a serve safe course that would be my first recommendation.

Some things you can do are personal chef in someones kitchen, cook for the church in their kitchen, drop food off to friends, teach classes.....lots of opportunities. 

There are cookie businesses that are thriving by delivering HOT fresh cookies pretty much 24 hours a day. works well for college campuses or I'd think any business that runs through the night.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your plight. Possibly you should be aware of the fact that almost every state and or city , it is illegal to prepare food in your home to be sold on a commercial basis. Check with your local Health Dept..
You can maybe pull it off if you prepare it in church kitchen.


----------

